# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [How-To] Free character slot

## Laykith

Currently you can get a free char slot through the Lobby shop and the HM store. Just go to either and there should be the option to buy 1char slot for 0 Hongmoon coins. Max 1 per region. 

Have Fun!

----------


## kjarlot

Absolutely intended.

Not an exploit.

----------


## Laykith

> Absolutely intended.
> 
> Not an exploit.


Well yeah, and this is the only Blade and Soul section we have.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilux

Nice! Thank you.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Not an exploit or even a guide lol. >.> .

----------


## Smitten

> Absolutely intended.
> 
> Not an exploit.





> Not an exploit or even a guide lol. >.> .


It's not an exploit if it's intended, I don't know if it is or isn't. But even if it isn't, it would be considered a guide. I'd assume not everyone is aware of it.

Keep in mind Blade and Soul is a fairly new release to US and EU, so there's this one section for it and it covers exploits, hacks, bots, cheats and guides.

You, or anyone else is not under any obligation to view a thread or give reputation, but by the same token you shouldn't post comments like these in the thread either if it isn't relevant to you, especially when it's a perfectly fine contribution.

Please keep this in mind if you think about posting similar comments in the future.

----------


## Laykith

> Not an exploit or even a guide lol. >.> .


No, but it is still nice to get a free character slot and if I wouldn't have logged in that day then I would never have known about it because NCSoft didn't send any mail about it etc. 
That is why I posted it in our ONLY BnS section so others who don't log in everyday also get a chance to grab it before its too late.

If you don't like it then just click back and go to some other thread because atm your comment doesn't add anything or help anyone so why even bother posting?

----------


## Luxi0

from time to time ncsoft (blade and soul) give us a free character slot so isnt that bad ^^ if u play from 4-5 months u should have 4 free character slots ^^

----------


## serebrish

There are characters on the exchanges that used to cost a minuscule amount, but now they are being sold for an incredible price.

----------

